# Grilling can be harmful



## jminion (Jul 10, 2007)

be harmful but here are some ways to cut the effects and allows us to eat grilled foods we love. 

Marinate before grilling. It can reduce HCA formation in meat and fish by up to 99 percent. Herbs are helpful, too. Rosemary, garlic and sage may block the formation of both HCAs and PAHs in and on the food. Add the seasonings to light marinades or as ingredients to other dishes you serve with your grilled foods. A citrus or olive oil marinade can also counteract HCA buildup. 

Think small. Smaller cuts spend less time over the flame than big slabs of meat. Flip them frequently, too. Turning meat over every minute greatly reduces HCAs. Use tongs to turn foods. “Puncturing meats with a fork may cause juices to flow and drip on to the coals”. 

Avoid overcooking foods. The longer you grill your meat, the more the carcinogens develop. 

Partner grilled items with cancer fighters. Antioxidants and other phytonutrients in fruits (apples, grapes and berries), vegetables (broccoli, kale, cauliflower, onions) and even tea can stall or stop the chemicals' effects in the body. 

Jim


----------



## jennyema (Jul 10, 2007)

"Cooking over high flames turns chemicals found naturally in muscle meats and fish into cancer-causing substances known as heterocyclic amines (HCAs) and polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons (PAHs). Both have been linked to an increased risk of several cancers, including colorectal, breast and prostate cancer."

Here is the full article


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 10, 2007)

Most of my grilling is indirect...one can have a very high temp in the kettle which will sear the meat and gradually reduce in temp as the cooking continues. THe meat has great flavor from the smoke and a nice finish without being charred.  It also seems to be twice as juicy.  

good to know about the effects of herbs and oils.  Thanks


----------



## -Cp (Aug 23, 2007)

jminion said:


> Flip them frequently, too. Turning meat over every minute greatly reduces HCAs.


 

In other words do this to have poor-tasting meats..


----------



## ArgosGrill (Aug 23, 2007)

Well really anything can kill you. Too much water which is often called hyperhydration can cause hallucinations and even death. I read an article not long ago about a radio station that did a gig where you drank as much water as possible without going to the restroom so you had to hold it. One lady held on for a while but eventually felt sick and left the contest and died a few hours later in her home. Five radio employees were fired and the station was sued. No matter what there is in this world it is pretty much a fact that too much of anything is bad. As for grilling I love it and it is one of the few ways I am good at cooking so I will take it over starving and I figure I have to die someway so why not that?


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 23, 2007)

Enough all ready with the alphabet soup write in plain English some of us are not rocket scientist's and do not have the faintest notion of what your trying to say


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 24, 2007)

ArgosGrill said:


> Well really anything can kill you. Too much water which is often called hyperhydration can cause hallucinations and even death. I read an article not long ago about a radio station that did a gig where you drank as much water as possible without going to the restroom so you had to hold it. One lady held on for a while but eventually felt sick and left the contest and died a few hours later in her home. Five radio employees were fired and the station was sued. No matter what there is in this world it is pretty much a fact that too much of anything is bad. As for grilling I love it and it is one of the few ways I am good at cooking so I will take it over starving and I figure I have to die someway so why not that?



Basically what she did was slowly drown.  She threw her electrolytes so far off she died.  This doesn't happen that often.  So, like everything else, moderation is the key.  

Dave - I'm with you.  For MANY years I have known that eating burnt toast was bad for you - that's all I needed to know and all I can remember!


----------



## tropical cooker (Aug 24, 2007)

Dave Hutchins said:


> Enough all ready with the alphabet soup write in plain English some of us are not rocket scientist's and do not have the faintest notion of what your trying to say


 
President Bush is that you?


----------



## BBQ'd Dude (Aug 29, 2007)

Jim,

Way to go!!!

This thread is a great lead in to....smoking .

Sorry couldn't resist .

Take care,

Brian


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 29, 2007)

Grabbing the 400 degree grill lid by mistake is harmful too.

Just ask the fingers on my right hand!


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 29, 2007)

> *Grilling can be harmful *


Yes, and so can crossing the street, but we don't stop doing it, do we?


----------



## BBQ'd Dude (Aug 30, 2007)

> Grabbing the 400 degree grill lid by mistake is harmful too.



My new big green egg can get up to 750+ degrees. Found out real quick to keep my arm moving when flipping things at that temperature .



> Yes, and so can crossing the street, but we don't stop doing it, do we?



Great, now I have another phobia .

Again, sorry couldn't resist.


Take care,

Brian


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 30, 2007)

BBQ'd Dude said:


> My new big green egg can get up to 750+ degrees. Found out real quick to keep my arm moving when flipping things at that temperature .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a dumb question, but what brand is the Big Green Egg? I know it's a really good grill but in all the pics I've seen posted here, I've never seen a name. Thanks, Terry


----------



## keltin (Aug 30, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Here's a dumb question, but what brand is the Big Green Egg? I know it's a really good grill but in all the pics I've seen posted here, I've never seen a name. Thanks, Terry


 
The Big Green Egg is the brand. It’s a grill based on an oriental ceramic cooker design. The company was started by Ed Fisher in Atlanta, Georgia. The BGE is probably one of the most amazing grills/smokers on the planet.....and man is it expensive!

One day....yeah, maybe one day.........


----------



## BBQ'd Dude (Aug 30, 2007)

Keltin nailed it on the head!!!

I only could affored to by a used one, I got a steal. I gt the large model, the cypress table, and teh cover. Normally that is around $12000.00 and up. Mine was used twice, got it for $350.00.

I felt guilty .

Here is a link of it in use from my first smoke with it a month or so ago.

http://67.59.143.91/images/big-green-egg-smoker/

 I use it around two times a week to grill with. I have had it around 1000 degrees. I cooked an extra thick cut porterhouse last night in....6 minutes.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 30, 2007)

gee whiz, you could use an Egg for foundry work almost!
Let's melt some metal while we vaporize our steak, LOLOL!

I want one. With lots of bells and whistles.

GREAT deal, Brian!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice pics, BBQ'd.  Where can I get a pair of those pork pullers?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Keltin. I guess I won't be picking one up this week. And Brian, you win Bargain Hunter of the Year! How cool.


----------



## BBQ'd Dude (Aug 30, 2007)

> Where can I get a pair of those pork pullers?



Yeah they are nice, inexpensive also.

They are called bear claws. They normally run around $10 US. However online shipping was killing me so I picked up a set at a BBQ competition I was judging at last year.

Absolutely love them.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## gourmande (Aug 30, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> Nice pics, BBQ'd. Where can I get a pair of those pork pullers?


That's the first thing that grabbed my attention too as I browsed the pics 

OK, maybe not the first, that cooker _is_ pretty darn nice!


G


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 30, 2007)

BBQ'd Dude said:


> Yeah they are nice, inexpensive also.
> 
> They are called bear claws. They normally run around $10 US. However online shipping was killing me so I picked up a set at a BBQ competition I was judging at last year.
> 
> ...


 


Thanks, 'Dude.  I found them online as Bear Paws.  You're right, the shipping s a killer for a low cost item.  I think I'll check around here first.


----------



## keltin (Aug 30, 2007)

BBQ'd Dude said:


> Keltin nailed it on the head!!!
> 
> I only could affored to by a used one, I got a steal. I gt the large model, the cypress table, and the cover. Normally that is around $1200.00 and up. Mine was used twice, got it for $350.00.
> 
> I felt guilty .


 
You paid 350 for all of that....that’s it?!?!?! You should feel guilty. For penance that will be 6 Hail Marys, 5 Our Fathers, give.me.the.egg, 4 hours volunteering at the animal shelter, and 20 hours of community service! 

Man, I am suffering from some serious grill envy here!

There was a guy at work selling a medium BGE with nest and side tables for 350 last month. He had posted it in the online classified sections on our intranet. It’s regularly $699 for just the egg and the nest and tables cost extra. I was torn since I really want the large version, but after an hour of debate, I figured a medium egg was better than no egg, so I called the guy and it was already sold!

He said he sold it in 15 minutes after posting the ad. Argh!

And those pork pullers are pretty cool. I bet they’d give Wolverine (X-Men) a run for his money in a street fight. I’ve got to get a pair!


----------

